# Assassin Snails hanging out above water line



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

Water temperature?


----------



## adele54 (Oct 23, 2016)

72_73 degrees Fahrenheit

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hunting other snails. Mine used to chase mts up the there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## adele54 (Oct 23, 2016)

abrooks12376 said:


> Hunting other snails. Mine used to chase mts up the there
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That would make sense, except it's not moving around, just sits there.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

This isn't too uncommon or weird. Sometimes my nerites are upside down under my glass tops. They could be looking for food, biofilm, a place to lay eggs? Not sure why they do it, but they do it

I once read an account of wild snails that were collected and put in a tank. I don't remember the exact species, but in the wild they stay near the surface in tidal waters. In aquariums the majority would rise and fall in real time with what the tides were doing where they were collected from, even though they were miles away in a tank. It was just ingrained behavior for them


----------



## elusive77 (Sep 27, 2016)

I quite often find a MTS or two up at the water line. I'm really not sure why, but it seems to be pretty normal. Although one time I did come home to find nearly all of them up at the top. That time there was a pretty serious issue with my water that ended up killing a bunch of my fish. So it can be a sign of bad water conditions. It never hurts to do a quick check and make sure everything is ok. It sounds like you've already done that though.


----------



## adele54 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, all seems to be in order, he only comes down into the tank about every 3 days..weird

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

